# Idea's on riding in the dark



## Rachelsemmens (13 November 2008)

Hi all,
Just wondering if i could have some idea's on lighting etc when exercising in the dark.  It's something i don't want to do but don't have a lot of choice as i don't have use of a sand school. Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## christine48 (13 November 2008)

I wouldn't ride on roads in the dark, it's bad enough in daylight. As a car driver also it is sometimes difficult enough to visualise cyclists let alone a horse.


----------



## SDH (13 November 2008)

How dark are we talking? Horses can see better than we can in the dark. - you could lunge in a field by moonlight?


----------



## RunToEarth (13 November 2008)

Honestly riding in the dark is not a good plan, its very dangerous.


----------



## Rachelsemmens (13 November 2008)

I only have to cross one B road at the end of my lane and then i'm on a narrrow queit road and my dog comes with me so car's see him and then expect me. It's just i need to get him fit for hunting etc and haven't been able too earlier as he had to wear pads in his front feet after having an abscess


----------



## Rachelsemmens (13 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How dark are we talking? Horses can see better than we can in the dark. - you could lunge in a field by moonlight? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can either ride at 6am before work or 6pm after work.  I'm thinking morning is probably best.  I can't lunge in the field as they get to cut up through the winter


----------



## SDH (13 November 2008)

Its light at 7am. Could you ride before work in the light? 

I would never ride on a road in the dark - even if it was lit up like a christmas tree with those flashing vests etc


----------



## ClareHasler (13 November 2008)

I school my horse every morning in the dark in the field as i do not have a menage, BUT, i would never, ever venture out on to even the quietest of roads if it was dark or dusky - it only takes one idiot and you would not have a hope in hell or a leg to stand on legally.


----------



## Rachelsemmens (13 November 2008)

I think i'm just gonna have to try on the lighter mornings and maybe try to lunge but don't want to upset the landowner.  Thanks everyone


----------



## ladyt25 (13 November 2008)

I think riding ion the dark is madness. I don't think anyone HAS to do it. See have no school so have to make do riding on the weekends only in the winter.  It is just no worth the risk. 

Also what do you mean they see the dog first?? Honestly, no driver expects to see a horse rider out when it's dark no matter how much flourescent/lights etc you have on.

However, these people saying they ride before work - how on earth do you do that in the light?? I have to set off for work for 8am (to get there for 9am), do you lot start work later? If not how on earth do you ride and get to work?? I am intrigued.


----------



## cariadssogreat (13 November 2008)

I would agree it is not safe to ride on the roads in the dark. I myself, got hit out hacking in daylight, with high viz gear on (myself and the horse), on a straight stretch of road. I struggle to feel safe hacking out at all now.


----------



## Ashkadog (13 November 2008)

Dont do it and ride in the morning at 7am. You will be surprised and these quiet lanes are more dangerous than the busier ones. It really isnt worth it. 

And why would you let them hit your dog first??????????


----------



## Sali (13 November 2008)

Oh dear god. I actually can't believe you would honestly consider riding your beastie on the roads in the dark?! It's not worth the risk, for you, your horse or the poor gits that will more than likely plough into your horse.

If you're that desperate to ride during the week move yards to somehwere with a school.

I also want to ditto above, why would you let them hit your dog first???


----------



## keeperscottage (14 November 2008)

Between mid-1970s to early 1980s, I used to regularly ride in the dark with friends. We used to hack up the road to Epping Forest and ride around the tracks in pitch black! Must have been totally mad - all we had in those days were pathetic little battery operated stirrup lights which started to dim in no time at all! However, I stopped riding in the dark when my mare tripped as I was about to canter (yes....in the dark!!), stumbled, knocked me unconscious, leaving me with a chipped vertebra and no skin on one side of my face!! I can't believe it healed without scarring - it looked disgusting and I know for certain that a neighbour of my mother's was convinced that my partner (now ex-husband!) had beaten me up and was using the fall as an excuse!!! I'd never do it again!


----------



## LankyDoodle (14 November 2008)

I have said this before on here and will say it again but try to be more concise this time.

It's one thing being desperate enough to ride that you will endanger your own and your horse's life, but it's quite another being selfish enough to firstly endanger the lives of other road users and secondly allow your possible death (and your horse's in the event of an accident) to rest on an innocent person's conscience for the rest of their lives, because you simply HAD to ride in the dark.

People and horse seem to cope without being ridden every day during the week. It is possible.  I realise I am making myself quite unpopular here, and I understand that you will wear plenty of hi-viz and all that jazz, but please, riding in the dark is really unfair to other people who have to use the roads.  Try and find an alternative and make your weekend hacks longer if you need to.  Not ideal I know. Sorry.


----------

